# 2014 prime alloy



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Selling my 2014 prime alloy. It's fully setup with top of the line accessories. 60-70 lb limbs. Tight spot quiver. DOA drop away rest. Cbe tek hybrid 3 pin slider sight. Asking 1000. Text if you interested. 801-866-9597


----------

